# CHOST in make.conf [Risolto]

## Federiconet

Ho installato Gentoo partendo da stage1, vado ad accorgermi ora 

roll:   :Crying or Very sad:  di aver dimenticato di modificare in make.conf 

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

cambiando con "i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

se lo dovessi fare ora (ho emerso xfree, gnome e poche altre cose) rischio di avere problemi?

Grazie!Last edited by Federiconet on Sun Sep 21, 2003 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## almafer

ciao, sei nuovo? benvenuto   :Cool: 

----------

## Federiconet

 *almafer wrote:*   

> ciao, sei nuovo? benvenuto  

 

e tu chi sei?!   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai il percorso /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/ o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-pc-linux-gnu/?

----------

## Benve

no non dovresti avere problemi, modificalo pure

----------

## Federiconet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai il percorso /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/ o /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-pc-linux-gnu/?

 

la seconda, /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-pc-linux-gnu/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che ti da in output il comando

```
# libtool --config|grep linux-gnu 
```

----------

## Benve

 *Benve wrote:*   

> no non dovresti avere problemi, modificalo pure

 

aih! mi sa che ho detto una cacchiata. Ancora mi devo svegliare. Sorry  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Federiconet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che ti da in output il comando
> 
> ```
> # libtool --config|grep linux-gnu 
> ```
> ...

 

mi da

```
host_alias=i486-pc-linux-gnu

host=i486-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora qui trovi qualcosa di interessante.  Comunque mi pare che devi

riemargiare (cambiando il make.conf con i686) i pacchetti libtools e gcc.

PS: apetta comunque i veri guru (cerri,bsolar,Shev,...) che loro 

possono confermare o negare la mia teoria.

----------

## Federiconet

Uhm, interessante...   :Sad: 

no, perchè, alla peggio faccio emerge -e world e ciao...   :Smile:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Federiconet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no, perchè, alla peggio faccio emerge -e world e ciao...   

 

Nel dubbio io farei proprio così. Considera che anche nella guida all'installazione sconsigliano vivamente di modificare tale voce qualora si usasse lo stage2 o lo stage3, proprio perchè (credo) avere un sistema ibrido possa portare a problemi (che effettivamente in passato ci sono stati, bug o meno che fossero). Quindi se vuoi dormire sonni tranquilli ti conviene sistemare per bene il tuo make.conf e ricompilarti tutto, tanto si tratta di dare un comando e aspettare che finisca (e se non hai svuotato la cartella distfiles non dovresti nemmeno riscaricare tutto dalla rete, avendo già i vari sorgenti sul tuo hd, con conseguente diminuzione dell'attesa)  :Very Happy: 

(sempre che seguendo i link postati da fedeliallalinea non trovi soluzioni più rapide. Io ripeto ricompilerei per stare tranquillo)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> (sempre che seguendo i link postati da fedeliallalinea non trovi soluzioni più rapide. Io ripeto ricompilerei per stare tranquillo)

 

Io dicevo di aspettare una voce sagga....  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io dicevo di aspettare una voce sagga.... 

 

 :Laughing:  è solo il mio prudentissimo parere, certi accrocchi e soluzioni non proprio pulite non mi piacciono molto, mentre ricompilando si va abbastanza tranquilli (forse...).

Cmq colgo l'occasione per salutarvi, tra poco parto e torno lunedì. Ci si rivede tra qualche giorno, avevo bisogno di staccare un po'...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cmq colgo l'occasione per salutarvi, tra poco parto e torno lunedì. Ci si rivede tra qualche giorno, avevo bisogno di staccare un po'...

 

Buon viaggio allora divertiti anche per noi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Federiconet

Quarto parere per ricompilare il tutto, direi che stanotte glielo faccio fare   :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cmq colgo l'occasione per salutarvi, tra poco parto e torno lunedì. Ci si rivede tra qualche giorno, avevo bisogno di staccare un po'...

 

Ciao

----------

## almafer

approfitta per sistemare gli USE come ti avevo detto in altra sede se non lo hai fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## Federiconet

 *almafer wrote:*   

> approfitta per sistemare gli USE come ti avevo detto in altra sede se non lo hai fatto 

 

l'avevo già fatto   :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## bsolar

Se si aggiornano gcc e libtool non dovrebbero esserci problemi.

Comincerei ad aggiornare questi prima di un emerge -e world, per vedere se il pc non ti balla il tip-tap quando installi roba (tanto per essere sicuri...).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Se si aggiornano gcc e libtool non dovrebbero esserci problemi.
> 
> Comincerei ad aggiornare questi prima di un emerge -e world, per vedere se il pc non ti balla il tip-tap quando installi roba (tanto per essere sicuri...).

 

Ecco la seconda voce saggia.......

----------

## bsolar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco la seconda voce saggia.......

 

Che ha dimenticato di dire che c'è anche

```
/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/files/fix_libtool_files.sh
```

che dovrebbe aggiornare i path hardcodati nei file di libtool in modo da funzionare col nuovo CHOST.

Lo script "grezzamente" modifica questi path in modo che siano adeguati al CHOST, credo serva se non è possibile ricompilare libtool o qualcosa del genere.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Che ha dimenticato di dire che c'è anche
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/files/fix_libtool_files.sh
> ```
> ...

 

Oh santo cielo... ma c'è qualcosa a cui i Gentoo developers non hanno pensato?  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Oh santo cielo... ma c'è qualcosa a cui i Gentoo developers non hanno pensato? 

 

Quello a cui non sanno devono pensare.

Bugreportate, bugreportate...  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

Per me anche fedeliallalinea è saggio  :Smile: 

CMQ io ricompilerei, come ha detto bsolar.

Il fatto che "Gentoo" dica di non cambiare il file dopo un'installazione STAGE3 e' per altri motivi... e comunque, se si vuole fare un bel

```
# emerge -eD world
```

non ci sono problemi...  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Per me anche fedeliallalinea è saggio 

 

 :Embarassed:  non credo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> CMQ io ricompilerei, come ha detto bsolar.
> 
> Il fatto che "Gentoo" dica di non cambiare il file dopo un'installazione STAGE3 e' per altri motivi... e comunque, se si vuole fare un bel
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Con cerri le tre voci sagge si completano.... Federiconet ti avevo detto di aspettare.

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Con cerri le tre voci sagge si completano....

 

```
<cerri> ciao guru :)

<bsolar> Con cerri le tre voci sagge si completano.... <- gh

<fedeliallalinea> eheheheh... e' quello che penso

<bsolar> cosa siamo gli aldo, giovanni e giacomo del forum?
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

Ok, facciamo il bello il brutto e il cattivo.

Io faccio il cattivo, spartitevi ciò che resta.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

/me vuole la parte del brutto.  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> /me vuole la parte del brutto. 

 

Anche modesto..... vabbe allora a Shev non resta che il bello.

----------

## Federiconet

Ricompilato, ora è tutto a posto, grazie a tutti!

----------

## cerri

Mitico!

----------

## JacoMozzi

/me giocando al piccolo moderatore   :Cool: 

metti il tag risolto così si sa che hai risolto  :Laughing: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche modesto..... vabbe allora a Shev non resta che il bello.

 

Direi che è il mio ruolo naturale, non poteva essere altrimenti...    :Cool: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

p.s.: ma non era il "buono, il brutto e il cattivo"? In questo caso come buono mi ci vedo già meno....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Anche modesto..... vabbe allora a Shev non resta che il bello. 
> 
> Direi che è il mio ruolo naturale, non poteva essere altrimenti...   
> ...

 

Abbiamo cambiato apposta per tee   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   
> 
> p.s.: ma non era il "buono, il brutto e il cattivo"? In questo caso come buono mi ci vedo già meno....  
> 
> Abbiamo cambiato apposta per tee   

 

 :Laughing:  (mi hai quasi fatto ribaltare dalla mia mini-sedia)   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Nu-do! Nu-do! Nu-do!

----------

